# Command & Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection Verlosung



## Silvana_ (28. September 2015)

*Command & Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection Verlosung*

Ich habe einen Command & Conquer™ The Ultimate Collection CD Key für meinen Clanadmin gekauft, da er Generals geckrackt hat und Origin einfach VIELES einfacher macht.
Da mein Clanadmin aber das Geschenk abgelehnt hat, da er Origin verteufelt und ernsthaft denkt, dass Origin ihn ausspioniert (auf welche Webseiten er geht, was er irgendwo mit der Tastatur eintippt),
habe ich nun diesen Key zu verlosen.

Bedingung ist, mit mir im Teamspeak dann auch Generals zum Beispiel zu zocken!

Schreibt in die Kommentare warum ihr die Collection wollt und warum grade ihr diese Collection verdient habt.

Verlosung vorbei, oh mann das das niemand haben wollte


----------

